# [HOWTO] X.org & font

## solka

Mini-HOWTO X.org & font

Autore: solka (solkanar[at]ngi[dot]it)

Versione: 1.1

Aggiornamento 1.1 del 18-06-2004: aggiunto Firefox 0.9 e informazioni sull'installazione.

Sommario

Perchè

emerge dei pacchetti necessari

Modifica dei file di configurazione

Riavvio dei servizi

Mozilla Firefox 0.8 e 0.9

Topic attinenti

Ringraziamenti

1. Perchè

Effettuando il passaggio da Xfree a X.org molte persone (tra le quali il sottoscritto) 

hanno avuto non pochi problemi riguardo il render dei font e l'utilizzo dell'antialias. 

Questo mini-HOWTO nasce con lo scopo di dare una possibile soluzione al problema.

2. emerge dei pacchetti necessari

Si presuppone che x.org sia installato correttamente.

Come primo passo si esegue l'emerge dei pacchetti dei font, molto probabilmente alcuni 

saranno già installati, ma si consiglia di rieseguire comunque l'installazione.

I pacchetti necessari sono i seguenti:

media-libs/freetype

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/freefonts

Comunque si consiglia di installare anche i seguenti font:

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts

media-fonts/sharefonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

Si procede all'emerge

```

emerge freetype corefonts freefonts artwiz-fonts sharefonts 

\ terminus-font ttf-bitstream-vera unifont

```

3. Modifica dei file di configurazione

Una volta installati i font, è necessario modificare i file di configurazione in modo tale 

che il sistema li riconosca. I file da modificare sono i seguenti:

/etc/fonts/local.conf

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

~/.fonts.conf

/etc/fonts/local.conf

In /etc/fonts/local.conf si devono indicare i path dei font, questi con x.org sono 

nella directory /usr/share/fonts, di conseguenza il file dovrà essere come il seguente, 

si consiglia comunque di controllare i propri path:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--    

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/terminus/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/unifont/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Type1/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/freefont/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/local/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/misc/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/CID/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/util/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/TTF/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/</dir>

</fontconfig>

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Similmente in /etc/X11/xorg.conf bisogna indicare i path:

```

< porzione tagliata >

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"    

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

< porzione tagliata >

```

Sempre nello stesso file, è necessario indicare che venga caricato il modulo per le librerie 

FreeType, cioè che sia presente questa riga:

```

Load "freetype"

```

~/.fonts.conf

Il file di configurazione ~/.fonts.conf è quello proprio di ogni utente. 

Dovrebbe essere come il seguente:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->

<fontconfig>

<!--  Enable sub-pixel rendering 

        <match target="font">

                <test qual="all" name="rgba">

                        <const>unknown</const>

                </test>

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

 

 -->

 

<!-- Autohint fonts

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool> </edit>

        </match>

-->

 

<!-- Use Bitstream Vera fonts by default -->

        <alias>

                <family>serif</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

        <alias>

                <family>sans-serif</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

        <alias>

                <family>monospace</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

<!-- Antialias -->

<match target="font">

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="more">

                <double>8</double>

        </test>

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less">

                <double>15</double>

        </test>

        <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                <bool>true</bool>

        </edit>

</match>

</fontconfig>

```

La prima opzione, contrassegnata dal commento Enable sub-pixel rendering, 

è utile per coloro che posseggono monitor LCD. 

Si consiglia comunque di provare le configurazioni con sub-pixel rendering e 

autohinting dei font (seconda opzione) per dare un giudizio personale.

La terza opzione serve per far utilizzare al sistema al posto dei comuni font serif, sans-serif e monospace, 

quelli Bitstream, di gran lunga migliori.

Infine la quarta opzione è quella che attiva l'antialias ed è piuttosto autoesplicativa.

4. Riavvio dei servizi

Modificati i file di configurazione, è necessario riavviare il servizio xfs e x.org

(se si utilizza un greeter grafico come GDM, KDM, XDM, ecc, è possibile riavviare x.org riavviando il servizio xdm)

```

# /etc/init.d/xfs stop

# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

# /etc/init.d/xfs start

# /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

Quindi dovrebbe avviarsi il proprio greeter grafico ed entrando nel sistema si dovrebbero 

poter apprezzare i font dotati di antialias.

5a. Mozilla Firefox 0.8

Per quanto riguarda il render delle pagine web con Mozilla, è necessario modificare ancora un file 

di configurazione, cioè il file unix.js presente in /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/

(se questo path non corrisponde al proprio, si consiglia di eseguire locate unix.js per trovare quello corretto).

La parte da modificare si trova al di sotto del commento // TrueType:

```

// TrueType

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true);

pref("font.freetype2.shared-library", "libfreetype.so.6");

// if libfreetype was built without hinting compiled in

// it is best to leave hinting off

pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);

pref("font.FreeType2.unhinted", true);

// below a certian pixel size anti-aliased fonts produce poor results

pref("font.antialias.min",        0);

pref("font.embedded_bitmaps.max", 1000000);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.min", 0);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.gain", "0.0");

// sample prefs for TrueType font dirs

pref("font.directory.truetype.1", "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera");

pref("font.directory.truetype.2", "/usr/share/fonts/TTF");

pref("font.directory.truetype.3", "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts");

pref("font.directory.truetype.4", "/usr/share/fonts/freetype");

pref("font.FreeType2.printing", true);

```

Si consiglia di modificare la porzione del proprio file come quello elencato.

Essenziali sono le righe in cui vengono indicate le directory dei font;

seguendo questo HOWTO quelle citate  dovrebbero essere corrette.

Quindi a Firefox avviato, si va in 

Tools --> Options --> General --> Fonts & Colors

e si impostano i seguenti parametri:

```

Proportional: Serif (Size: 16)

Serif: Bits-bitstream vera serif

Sans-serif: Bits-bitstream vera sans

Monospace: Bits-bitstream vera sans mono (Size: 12)

Minimum font size: 9

```

Controllare inoltre che non siano selezionati i box Always use my: Fonts / Colors

Quindi riavviare Firefox e godersi i font con l'antialias.

5b. Mozilla Firefox 0.9

Prima di procedere con l'installazione di Mozilla Firefox 0.9 consiglio per un corretto funzionamento 

di rimuovere, se installato, il vecchio Mozilla Firefox, copiare i file bookmarks.html, key3.db e signons.txt

presenti nella cartella personale dell'utente (con Firefox 0.8 è ~/.phoenix/default.xxx/)

e poi rimuovere le cartelle e i file seguenti:

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox

/usr/bin/firefox

~/.phoenix

Quindi ricopiare i tre file di cui sopra a installazione terminata in ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xxx/ .

Per attivare i font con l'antialias in Firefox 0.9 ho dovuto compilare il programma con la USE flag "moznoxft" attivata.

Di conseguenza prima di procedere all'emerge assicurarsi che le flag moznoxft e truetype siano utilizzate.

```

(ndA: in questo momento mozilla-firefox-0.9_rc1 è mascherato dalla keyword)

USE="moznoxft truetype" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge mozilla-firefox

```

Dopo aver completato correttamente l'emerge è necessario avviare una prima volta Firefox come utente normale 

in modo tale da creare i file personali in /~. Fatto ciò, si crea il file user.js in ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xxx/

dove xxx sono le tre lettere o numeri associati a quell'utente.

Nel file user.js si devono inserire le seguenti linee:

```

// TrueType

user_pref ("font.FreeType2.enable", true);

user_pref ("font.freetype2.shared-library", "libfreetype.so.6");

// if libfreetype was built without hinting compiled in

// it is best to leave hinting off

user_pref ("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);

user_pref ("font.FreeType2.unhinted", true);

// below a certian pixel size anti-aliased fonts produce poor results

user_pref ("font.antialias.min",        0);

user_pref ("font.embedded_bitmaps.max", 1000000);

user_pref ("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.min", 0);

user_pref ("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.gain", "0.0");

// sample user_pref s for TrueType font dirs

user_pref ("font.directory.truetype.1", "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera");

user_pref ("font.directory.truetype.2", "/usr/share/fonts/TTF");

user_pref ("font.directory.truetype.3", "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts");

user_pref ("font.directory.truetype.4", "/usr/share/fonts/freetype");

user_pref ("font.FreeType2.printing", true); 

```

Se avete seguito questo HOWTO non dovreste avere problemi con le directory indicate, altrimenti potrete comunque cambiarle manualmente.

Dopo aver modificato questo file si avvia Firefox e in

Tools --> Options --> General --> Fonts & Colors

si impostano i seguenti parametri:

```

Proportional: Serif (Size: 16)

Serif: Bits-bitstream vera serif

Sans-serif: Bits-bitstream vera sans

Monospace: Bits-bitstream vera sans mono (Size: 12)

Minimum font size: 9

```

Controllare inoltre che non siano selezionati i box Always use my: Fonts / Colors

Quindi riavviare Firefox e godersi i font con l'antialias.

6. Topic attinenti

Di seguito un elenco di topic dai quali ho tratto spunto per scrivere questo HOWTO:

How to enable AA in Fluxbox,GKrellM,Abiword,Phoenix etc...

X.Org & Fonts

[xfree] caratteri sfocati

7. Ringraziamenti

Vorrei ringraziare prima di tutto la comunità italiana di Gentoo, sempre disponibile ad aiutare in caso di problemi.

Un particolare ringraziamento a BlueRaven per la sua spiegazione sui font nel topic [xfree] caratteri sfocati e a 

FonderiaDigitale per il suo consiglio che mi ha permesso di arrivare alla risoluzione del mio problema.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo lavoro  :Very Happy:  . Aggiunto nella lista dei topic riguardanti xorg.

----------

## solka

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ho seguito i tuoi consigli...il mio sistema aveva su xorg ma difettava di fonts..tutto bene solo che dal browser vedo i caratteri un po' sfuocati e non capisco come mai

----------

## solka

Ciao,

non ho mai avuto il problema che hai, però le possibili soluzioni sono:

provare le configurazioni possibili in .fonts.conf (con hinting attivo/inattivo, subpixel rendering attivo/inattivo o entrambi attivati)

eseguire l'emerge dei font freetype utilizzando la flag bindist

```

USE="bindist" emerge freetype

```

seguire i consigli di BlueRaven riguardo i DPI nel topic  [xfree] caratteri sfocati

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ok mi sembra di aver capito che il problema è il file unix.js..perchè le cose cambiano solo se modifico quest'ultimo..però non so porprio dove mettere le mani....  :Shocked: 

----------

## solka

Presumo tu abbia modificato solo la parte dei font freetype, quindi prova a postare solo quella parte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

è come la tua ora come ora

----------

## solka

Potresti provare a impostare queste tre righe come erano di default, e cioè

```

pref("font.embedded_bitmaps.max", 1000000);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.min", 64);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.gain", "0.8");

```

----------

## Josuke

niente da fare dentro il browser edo sempre un po' sfuoca..inizio a credere di essere io un po' orbo appena riesco faccio uno screenshot così mi dite voi se il pazzo sono io

----------

## kartone

Innanzitutto grazie di questo howto, era da tempo che cercavo qualcosa di simile!  :Smile: 

L'unica modifica che ho fatto io, riguarda firefox ed in particolare il font proportional che io ho settato su Sans Serif e non solo Serif (che io odio!!)

Grazie ancora ...

----------

## je_fro

This looks like a GREAT HOWTO!!!

Any chance we could get it in English?

Thanks!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## solka

 *je_fro wrote:*   

> This looks like a GREAT HOWTO!!!
> 
> Any chance we could get it in English?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

 

As soon as I'll have time I'll translate it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *solka wrote:*   

> As soon as I'll have time I'll translate it 

 

Poi puoi postarla in Documentation, Tips & Tricks

----------

## solka

Aggiunta la parte riguardante Mozilla Firefox 0.9.

----------

## cirpo

grazie per l'howto....

solo una curiosita': sapete per caso perche' dopo aver seguito l'howto e settato il tutto , mi ritrovo con un cursore diverso e quando uso il browser mi trovo la manina stile atari??

tutto molto bello, ma vorrei capirne il motivo....

(comincio cmq una ricerca su google......)

cirpo

----------

## solka

cirpo: io ho notato il cambiamento del cursore con X.org. In giro per i forum avevo trovato il modo di cambiarli, solo che ora è tardi e sto andando a dormire. Se domani non l'hai trovato provo a cercare io ...

----------

## cirpo

problemino:

quando avvio la macchina mi dice: Could not find the mkfontdir or ttmkfdir binaries!

che e'? 

altro errore:quando avvio x mi dice che :

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Cid

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util

tutti e tre esistono, ho rieseguito fc-cache -fv e riseguito tutto l'howto, ma il problema persiste

grazie

----------

## solka

Per mkfontdir è molto strano, in quanto quel binario appartiene al pacchetto xorg-x11, prova a controllare $PATH [echo $PATH] e vedere se è indicata la directory /usr/X11R6/bin/.

```
[ root @ pitagora ] --> solka # qpkg -f `which mkfontdir`

x11-base/xorg-x11 *

[ root @ pitagora ] --> solka # qpkg -f `which ttmkfdir`

x11-misc/ttmkfdir *

[ root @ pitagora ] --> solka # 

```

Per l'altro prova a eseguire l'emerge di ttmkfdir.

Comunque anche a me mostra quegli errori, ma sono ininfluenti..

----------

## cirpo

ciao, grazie della risposta , mi ero gia' attivato a ricompilare ttmkfdir , et voila', problema sparito...

ma adesso non so per quale motivo i font in generale , ma sopratutto quelli di mozilla mi sembrano sfuocati, sopratutto gli asterischi,bah non so' piu' dove mettere le mani.

ho seguito tutto l'howto, letto anche l'altro indicato nel medesimo, ma niente

ho eseguito anche fc-cache -fv , tolto /usr/share/fonts/TTF ma i caratteri in mozilla fanno ancora schifo

 adesso riemergo xorg-x11...stiamo a vedere.

l-unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' che probabilmente potrebbe aver causato danni la comiplazione del dri...con xc mesa e drm prese dal cvs , dovevo farlo per la mia scheda igp

 Intano se qualcuno ha altri suggerimenti...

----------

## solka

Ti consiglio di leggere il topic da me indicato, quello riguardo i font sfocati...prova a seguire tutte le indicazioni...

----------

## fctk

non so se è molto attinente... comunque dato che non ho trovato nulla sul forum e dato che mi piacerebbe che un giorno ci fosse un unico howto per quanto riguarda i font e gentoo voglio anch'io dare il mio piccolo contributo...  :Smile: 

dunque... la cosa riguarda openoffice (l'ho testata con lo ximian-openoffice ma penso che vada bene anche per quello normale), in particolare come modificare il carattere di default dei menu (che fa veramente schifo, almeno da me).

il tip l'ho trovato qui: http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html , comunque riassumo.

1) aprire una qualsiasi delle applicazioni Openoffice (Writer, Calc... quello che si vuole)

2) Strumenti > Opzioni > Openoffice.org > Tipi di carattere

3) selezionare Applica tabella di sostituzione

4) scrivere nel campo Tipo di carattere (anche se non c'è nella lista): Andale Sans UI

5) selezionare nel secondo campo il carattere che si vuole

6) cliccare sull'icona verde

7) assicurarsi che l'opzione Sempre sia abilitata

cliccando su Ok le modifiche dovrebbero manifestarsi immediatamente.   :Cool: Last edited by fctk on Sun Feb 06, 2005 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lele-elel

Salve raga, ho qualche piccolo prob con l'antialias, ho seguito passo x passo l'HOWTO ma ancora non va...e soprattutto non mi spunta la voce antialias nel menu di fluxbox.

la mia versione di xorg è  6.8.0-r1

e questo è la parte del file xorg.conf riguardante i font:

```

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/" 
```

----------

## fctk

la versione più aggiornata di questo howto si trova su gentoo-wiki. hai seguito quella? e poi... oltre ad editare xorg.conf hai editato anche /etc/fonts/local.conf?

----------

## lele-elel

come HOWTO ho seguito questo, x il resto ho editato tutto...ho fatto tutto cio che mi dice....

----------

## zUgLiO

Posto il mio problema qui:

Ho notato che ad ogni avvio di xfs perde una marea di tempo a indicizzare

```

* Scanning font directories...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Indexing font directories...

 *   /usr/share/fonts...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating FC cache...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting X Font Server...                                                                  [ ok ]

```

Questo accade ad ogni reboot ed ogni volta che lancio xfs..ma non dovrebbe farlo un volta sola?

Non è assolutamente un problema grave, solo che mi fa perdere dei preziosissimi secondi al boot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon_old

Scusate se ripesco il thread ma ho qualche dubbio...

A quanto ho capito esistono due modi distinti per gestire i font: Direttamente con X o utilizzando XFS. Il secondo metodo a quanto ho capito e' piu' lento ed ingombrante (avviate comunque un altro server) e se non dobbiamo fornire un servizio di font server ad altri host della nostra rete, teoricamente inutile.

Il file /etc/fonts/local.conf e' il file di config di XFS, giusto? Se io avvio XFS senza aggiungere la riga FontPath "unix/localhost:7100" in xorg.conf non viene utilizzato, giusto?

Allora perche' si utilizzano sia la gestione interna di X che quella di XFS (avviata ma non utilizzata)?

[ps] Oggi ho controllato chi possede il mio nick e mi sono accorto di averlo registrato io nel 2002 quando non avevamo il forum ita. Poi quando ho scoperto che esisteva un forum ita mi sono registrato di nuovo, non ricordando piu' di averlo. Morale della favola ora ho 2 nick  :Wink: [/ps]

----------

## gutter

 *neon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il file /etc/fonts/local.conf e' il file di config di XFS, giusto? Se io avvio XFS senza aggiungere la riga FontPath "unix/localhost:7100" in xorg.conf non viene utilizzato, giusto?
> 
> 

 

Si hai ragione, avviare il serve è inutile. Almeno così avevo capito anche io dopo la lettura di parte della documentazione di X.

----------

## inspiron

io ho installato mozilla-firefox-bin....

E questo pacchetto non ha le use di cui si parla in questo post...

devo levarlo e installare mozilla-firefox?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> io ho installato mozilla-firefox-bin....
> 
> E questo pacchetto non ha le use di cui si parla in questo post...
> 
> 

 

Essendo un compilato  :Wink: 

A che use ti riferisci?

----------

## inspiron

ho provato a riavviare con xdm e xfs che partono all'avvio....

ma con xdm mi fa fare il login in modalita grafica e poi parte una versione "fallata" di X...

come mai?

a che serve xdm?

grazie

----------

## inspiron

USE="moznoxft truetype" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge mozilla-firefox

----------

## inspiron

e poi...

mi sbaglio o in questo codice:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->

<fontconfig>

<!--  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <test qual="all" name="rgba">

                        <const>unknown</const>

                </test>

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

 

 -->

 

<!-- Autohint fonts

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="autohint" mode="assign"><bool>true</bool> </edit>

        </match>

-->

 

<!-- Use Bitstream Vera fonts by default -->

        <alias>

                <family>serif</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

        <alias>

                <family>sans-serif</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

        <alias>

                <family>monospace</family>

                <prefer>

                        <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family>

                </prefer>

        </alias>

<!-- Antialias -->

<match target="font">

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="more">

                <double>8</double>

        </test>

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less">

                <double>15</double>

        </test>

        <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                <bool>true</bool>

        </edit>

</match>

</fontconfig>

```

la prima e la seconda sezione sono commentate?

P.S.:sono andato ad intuito...

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> USE="moznoxft truetype" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge mozilla-firefox

 

Penso che queste siano incluse nel compilato. 

XDM seve per effettuare (tra le altre cose) un login grafico  :Wink: 

Modifica la variabile d'ambiente XSESSION in /etc/rc.conf (trovi anche la spiegazione)

P.S.: e non postiamo in sequenza ma editiamo l'ultimo post se abbiamo delle cose da aggiungere.

----------

## inspiron

e apparte il login grafico a che aòltro serve xdm?

è indispensabile per i font?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> e apparte il login grafico a che aòltro serve xdm?
> 
> è indispensabile per i font?

 

Non credo proprio.

----------

## SAngeli

Scusate per la ripetizione della domanda, ma ho bisogno di chiedere:

Il file in questione è ~/.fonts.conf

Mi spiegate questa simbologia:

```
<?       ?>

<!        >

<!--    -->
```

Grazie

Spiro

----------

## gutter

Sono i delimitatori dei tag usati nei file XML.

----------

## SAngeli

Si potrebbe sapere qualeìè la funzione di questi delimitatori?

Chiedo questa domanda in quanto nel /etc/fonts/local.conf e nel ~/.fonts.conf ci sono dei parametri che sono compresi in questi delimitatori. Altri invece no.

Posso dedurre che tutto quello che si trova in uno di questi delimitatori è come se fosse commentato e quindi non implementato?

Grazie,

Spiro

----------

## gutter

Ti consiglio di dare una lettura a questo:

http://www.bloomington.in.us/~mongin/xml-tutorial/Concepts.htm

----------

